
AI winter is coming - giardini
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ai-winter-coming-sandro-skansi
======
giardini
The author of the above has another article "Natural Language Processing,
Machine Learning, Consumer-end Technology and Science"

at

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/natural-language-
processing-m...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/natural-language-processing-
machine-learning-science-skansi-phd?trk=mp-reader-card)

My favorite excerpt from that article:

"... just one final thought: when computers came in our lives, there was a lot
of unstructured data, and then we taught people to use business applications.
We did not cater to them, we educated them. Today's emphasizing unstructured
data as a possibility is a slap in the face to the generation (Gene Rodenberry
pops to my mind right away) who thought humans could see how technology helps
them, and that educated us to be machine friendly and understending (e.g. by
using only alpha numeric ASCII (it includes the underscore) in filenames). The
"rise" of unstructured data is first and forememost a failure in education. It
is not an open future opportunity, but a missed past opportunity.

There is a story in financial markets: when there was the great gold rush only
a few became rich from digging up gold, but many fortunes were made from
selling shovels."[ a few misspellings corrected]

------
mimo777
Might not be such a bad thing. Get all of the money out of GP AI and maybe let
the hackers take this one.

